# Ecotec 1.4l Turbo - Expo Model



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...too clean.

...everything painted silver?

...our engines don't look like that!

...everything has a metallic appearance, where's all the *plastic* (ha,ha)?


...excellent pictures, thanks!


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...everything has a metallic appearance, where's all the *plastic* (ha,ha)?


The topic is “…. Expo Model” so this is the model that Chevy presented this week at the COBO Auto Show here in Detroit. If you are looking closer you can see sections thru the wheels. Go back and put 5 stars!


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

looks good


----------

